# Season Passes & To Do lists



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

This makes lack of Season Pass Manager & To Do list functions missing on the Mini even more confounding:

Using the kmttg RPC remote "Season Passes" function on the Mini it returns the same SPs as querying the host Elite unit. I'm able to re-order SPs, change options etc. all as if I were doing it directly on the Elite.
Same also goes for the "ToDo" list. I'm able to show all upcoming recordings (which match the host Elite unit ToDo list) and cancel shows, etc.

i.e. When querying the Mini for those functions it is just passing along the information from the host unit and everything works as if you were just querying the host unit itself. So since that all seems to work fine it's even more curious why that functionality is missing from the Mini GUI.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think it's odd that that first guy, the one who set his up as a Premiere, said they worked on his. So obviously this is some sort of back end configuration setting and not some technical limitation. Why TiVo would choose to purposely disable those features, even when they appear to work fine, is beyond me.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

Very odd indeed and I think it was done purposely. I'm most shocked that TiVo doesn't recognize the value in delivering a consistent experience between TVs. Perhaps they did it because they thought users would find it confusing since the Mini isn't actually a DVR?


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Maybe this has already been mentioned, but here goes. 

When I view the guide on the Elite, from my Mini, it shows the "all channels"guide. I have it set to Favorites, on my Elite. It shows up correctly on the Elite also.

Am I doing something wrong?


UPDATE;

I got it fixed. Somebody was HELPING me with the guide options, on the Elite.

Thanks


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

overFEDEXed said:


> Maybe this has already been mentioned, but here goes.
> 
> When I view the guide on the Elite, from my Mini, it shows the "all channels"guide. I have it set to Favorites, on my Elite. It shows up correctly on the Elite also.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


 Doesn't the Mini has independent settings for guide options? Not home to check right now... Along those lines though if you bring up the Guide on the Mini and have shows scheduled to record on the host unit it does show them in the Guide - i.e. The ToDo list is available already to the Mini in some form.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Did TiVo ever add Season Pass and ToDo list capability to the Mini?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not that I've seen. I remember a couple guys had it turned on for them accidentally, and they said it worked fine, but then TiVo turned it off. Not sure why they don't enable it if it works.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I was hoping that they might have added those features with the latest Roamio release. Perhaps in Setember? 

I'll ask the TiVo folks at CEDIA if they have plans to add them back. Would also be nice to be able to lock out certain minis from deleting shows.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Can you do that via Parental Controls? I don't have kids so I never used them, but it seems like something that would be useful.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

DigitalDawn said:


> Did TiVo ever add Season Pass and ToDo list capability to the Mini?


SPs can be created and modified, but in a round about way.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think he was talking about the SP manager. But that brings up an interesting point. When you setup a new SP it has an option to go to the SP manager. Does that work on the Mini? Perhaps the SP manager is hidden but not disabled on the Mini. (I'll have to try this later)


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

New to the mini and I can't find the SP manager or to do list on the mini. After reading this thread it seems like that functionality is hidden or missing? Any chance this will be fixed on the Mini?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

After latest software update of the Mini you can now do it using shortcuts from TiVo Central (i.e. TiVo and then a #):
1 - Season Pass list
2 - ToDo list

The associated menu items are not available. The theory is TiVo meant to leave the functionality disabled but forgot to remove the shortcuts. Hope it stays this way.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

thank you


----------

